# car bogs out once i push gas



## chuckd1023 (Oct 12, 2007)

i have an 84 gti that bogs out when i give it alot of gas, it does not stop running but just bogs down. I had an issue similar to this in the past and replaced the ignition coil and it seemed fine. now its back and i've checked the coil is fine.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Fuel filter?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

plugs/wires/cap & rotor good? my gti fdoesnt run right unless it has good equipment on it.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: car bogs out once i push gas (chuckd1023)*

the fuel plunger in the fuel distributor can get sticky and want to hang. Dump a can of seafoam in the tank.


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: car bogs out once i push gas (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_the fuel plunger in the fuel distributor can get sticky and want to hang. Dump a can of seafoam in the tank.

what about the fuel pump? I have an ex- mechanic who made a fortune off of installing fuel pumps on mk1's. I never learned a good way to test an electronic fuel pump. I'm chasing a similar problem mentioned in this thread with an mk2 1.8l cis-e.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: car bogs out once i push gas (vwbobby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbobby* »_
what about the fuel pump? I have an ex- mechanic who made a fortune off of installing fuel pumps on mk1's. I never learned a good way to test an electronic fuel pump. I'm chasing a similar problem mentioned in this thread with an mk2 1.8l cis-e.

I've tested a couple pumps with a plug and some battery cables. Unplug the harness, plug the test connector on. Flick the (fused) switch. Do I hear noise?
*Yes:* Time to crack open a fuel line and install a pressure gauge. 
*No:* Junk pump.

I realize some of the pumps can be very quiet, which is why I'm doing it without all the associated "car-on" noises, and independent of a timered relay so I have time to crawl over, around and under the tank or pump to get all the angles.


----------



## chuckd1023 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: car bogs out once i push gas (turbinepowered)*

i put some sea foam in the fuel and put a new filter in. I drove it most of the day today, couple of short trips....so far so good. I'm going to take it on a 70 mile trip next weekend, i hope all the bugs are out...thanks a bunch fellas


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: car bogs out once i push gas (chuckd1023)*

wow fuel filter was actually the culprit? that's a rare one!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: car bogs out once i push gas (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_wow fuel filter was actually the culprit? that's a rare one!

why do say that?


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

I think i got the same sort of problem with my 85 mkII jetta with cis-e. my tach never worked but id get on the gas and it goes strong till i hit a certain rpm...maybe 4000...and it bogs out and chokes. ive put a new external fuel pump on, new fuel filter, new performance coil, plugs, wires, cap, and rotor. so im thinkin its my injectors. a buddy told be to remove them and try to clean em....think ill wait fer some feedback. i wanna get new ones but money is tight.


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

How many fuel filters must we go through before we realize not to let the needle on the gas gauge reach the red part. Keep at least a quarter tank in her at all times to avoid sucking crud from the bottom of the tank. Also also don't hit the pumps if you see the tanker filling the inground tanks. They are stirring up the creature from the black lagoon in there and its all going into your tank.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

quit using that Pemex swill


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

> RUwagen
> I think i got the same sort of problem with my 85 mkII jetta with cis-e. my tach never worked but id get on the gas and it goes strong till i hit a certain rpm...maybe 4000...and it bogs out and chokes. ive put a new external fuel pump on, new fuel filter, new performance coil, plugs, wires, cap, and rotor. so im thinkin its my injectors. a buddy told be to remove them and try to clean em....think ill wait fer some feedback. i wanna get new ones but money is tight.


 if u r better off buying new injectors then trying to clean them. there is no one around that i found would try to. the merc 190 injectors is what i got and work just fine.


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

how much did those cost ya?


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

they were $28 each from GAP. all i had to do is cap the vac line for the orginal injectors


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

bubba_vw said:


> they were $28 each from GAP. all i had to do is cap the vac line for the orginal injectors


thats not a bad price....what vac line are you talkin about? sorry to ask a shyt load of questions man lol im not sure i follow the vacume line for the original injectors...


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

if u look at the head where the injectors go in, there should be a vac line that come from the head to the "idle up" valve. at lest that is how mine GX head is set up. i dont have my HT head ready yet


----------



## RUwagen (Mar 3, 2010)

oh weird...i dont think mines got that goin on...thanks for the info though man! :thumbup:


----------

